# .63 a/r turbine housing swap help!



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is my question. I'm suppose to be buying a .63 a/r turbine hotside for my T3/T4 50 trim. I have a .48 a/r turbine housing on the turbo now but wanted to upgrade to the .63 a/r housing. The turbine housing is from a garrett T3/T4 50 trim. I looked up the specs of the Garret 50 trim & my 50 trim turbo.
Garret: Compressor Wheel: 54mm Ind; 76.2mm Exd 50trim
Turbine Wheel: 65mm 76trim
My Turbo: Compressor Wheel diameter: 53.87 / 76.58
Turbine Wheel diameter: 56.41 / 64.93
Exhaust Trim: .50
Will this work? Why or why not? Thanks!


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: .63 a/r turbine housing swap help! (GloryFreak)*

Anybody have any idea?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: .63 a/r turbine housing swap help! (GloryFreak)*

you need to know what stage your exhaust wheel is or give the wheel measurements to the housing supplier


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: .63 a/r turbine housing swap help! (Salsa GTI)*

I'm pretty sure the turbine wheel is not the stage III one if that's what your referring to. Someone told me that if the exhaust housing is a 4 bolt, it's an older turbo...It's the 4 bolt


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: .63 a/r turbine housing swap help! (GloryFreak)*

no thats not even close to being correct
you can get exhaust housings in many bolt pattterns for the same turbo
since this is a gatrrett..talk to Paul AKA (Killa) on here
or at boost factory he is verry knolagable on garret turbos and turbo's in genneral buy it from him and you will be golden










_Modified by Salsa GTI at 8:26 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: .63 a/r turbine housing swap help! (GloryFreak)*

I had G-Pop Shop do a similar upgrade on my Garrett T3/T4 last year (mine had a funky Mercedes-style hot section and req'd machining). Bottom line, I highly recommend them. http://www.gpopshop.com


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: .63 a/r turbine housing swap help! (GloryFreak)*

I appreciate all the input from all of yall, but does anyone know if this turbine housing will work with my turbo? I'm trying upgrade from a .48 a/r turbine housing to a .63. I found a guy on the vortex that will sell me the .63 a/r housing for $60 that's why I'm trying to figure out if this will work or not.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: .63 a/r turbine housing swap help! (jmaddocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmaddocks* »_I had G-Pop Shop do a similar upgrade on my Garrett T3/T4 last year (mine had a funky Mercedes-style hot section and req'd machining). Bottom line, I highly recommend them. http://www.gpopshop.com

they are good as well..sent my Turbonetics turbo there for a hp rebuild..they did beautiful job on it..it looked better than new when i got it back and spooled better as well...OK it was getting tired befor the rebuild


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: .63 a/r turbine housing swap help! (GloryFreak)*

Bump for help!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: .63 a/r turbine housing swap help! (GloryFreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GloryFreak* »_
My Turbo: Compressor Wheel diameter: 53.87 / 76.58
Turbine Wheel diameter: 56.41 / 64.93
Exhaust Trim: .50
Will this work? Why or why not? Thanks!

Stage 2 wheel = 53.848 / 64.897
Stage 3 wheel = 56.5658 / 64.897
My guess would be no. Not sure what turbo you are using, but its not using normal turbine wheels


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: .63 a/r turbine housing swap help! (GloryFreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GloryFreak* »_Here is my question. I'm suppose to be buying a .63 a/r turbine hotside for my T3/T4 50 trim. I have a .48 a/r turbine housing on the turbo now but wanted to upgrade to the .63 a/r housing. The turbine housing is from a garrett T3/T4 50 trim. 

Dumb question, and I apologize if you've already addressed it, but is your current turbo a Garrett?


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: .63 a/r turbine housing swap help! (jmaddocks)*

Unfortunately no







The turbine wheel on my Garrett snapped in two! I was going to rebuild the Garret with a new turbine wheel and bearings, but it looks like the compressor housing is a little scratched up, plus the compressor wheel is a little scratched up. In my opinion I would be better off getting a new turbo. The "My turbo" (the one I'm running right now) is a Godspeed T3/T4 50 trim. That's why I'm wondering if I can upgrade the turbine housing of the Godspeed from .48 a/r to .63 a/r ????????//


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: .63 a/r turbine housing swap help! (cincyTT)*

replying to cincyTT, still confused on what stage "MY" turbine wheel is? I'm pretty sure my old Garrett was a stage II wheel, but that wheel is snapped in half!


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: .63 a/r turbine housing swap help! (GloryFreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GloryFreak* »_Unfortunately no







The turbine wheel on my Garrett snapped in two! I was going to rebuild the Garret with a new turbine wheel and bearings, but it looks like the compressor housing is a little scratched up, plus the compressor wheel is a little scratched up. In my opinion I would be better off getting a new turbo. The "My turbo" (the one I'm running right now) is a Godspeed T3/T4 50 trim. That's why I'm wondering if I can upgrade the turbine housing of the Godspeed from .48 a/r to .63 a/r ????????//

Probably not what you want to hear, but I'd pass on that turbine housing you found. The tolerances on those things are pretty tight to enable the turbine to work properly. A reputable shop (e.g. gpopshop) would be able to grab a housing off the shelf that's "close" and machine it to fit your wheel properly...I spent somewhere on the order of $250 to have this done last year. That assumes the rest of your turbo is in good shape. I know this sucks for you...I had the same dilemma for a while, i.e. whether to live with the .48 or buy a whole new (or lightly used) turbo. Good luck.


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: .63 a/r turbine housing swap help! (jmaddocks)*

Thanks man, I appreciate the input. I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet, but I might send my Garrett T3/T4 to gpopshop and have them see if they can fix my old turbo for cheap and also install the .63 a/r turbine side.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: .63 a/r turbine housing swap help! (GloryFreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GloryFreak* »_replying to cincyTT, still confused on what stage "MY" turbine wheel is? I'm pretty sure my old Garrett was a stage II wheel, but that wheel is snapped in half!

Your turbo isnt using a normal garrett stage wheel. The housing wont fit. Talk to [email protected] on here. Arnold might be able to take care of you also


----------

